# Windows Registry Dokumentation - Java API Doc?



## flashray (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo,



weiß jemand vielleicht ob Microsoft für die Windows Registry eine Dokumentation vergleichbar wie die Sun Java API Dokumentation hat. Wenn ja ist diese im Internet frei verfügbar. Oder muss man da auf kommerzielle Nachschlagewerke zurückgreifen.

Vg Erdal


----------



## elmato (17. Februar 2006)

Frei verfügbar weiss ich jetzt nicht, obwohl es tausende InetSeiten gibt die sich mit der Regestry beschäftigen.. Im Windows Ressource Kit ist glaube ich ganz gute Doku zu der Registry die ist aber auch nicht frei verfügbar.. Aber ich würde einfach mal Googeln, da tut sich schon ne ganze Menge auf..

mfg
elmato


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Zwar nicht sehr umfangreich, aber es sollte soweit alles wichtige drin sein:
http://www.wintotal.de/Artikel/registry/registry.php

Gruß Tom


----------



## flashray (17. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Beiträge.

Hab noch das hier gefunden
MSDN - Registry

Der Artikel vom Wintotal und die Doku vom MSDN müssten für den Anfang reichen.

Allerdings ähnelt die Doku vom MSDN weniger der Java API mehr dem Sun Tutorial. Also kein typisches Nachschlagewerk, wo man einfach nachschauen könnte wo welcher Eintrag für eine bestimmte Funktion in die Registry vorzunehmen ist.

Vg Erdal


----------



## elmato (17. Februar 2006)

Naja die Regestry von Windows ist auch ziemlich gross, das letzte mal als ich meine gesichert habe hatte ich ne 53mb grosse Textdatei :/


----------

